# ''Hp Officejet J3680 All-in-one'' The thread is: ModName: hpswp_printenhancer.dll



## Vulpitza (Jun 30, 2008)

Internet Explorer has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience.
If you were in the middle of something, the information you were working on might be lost. 
For more information about this error click here:

Error signature
AppName: iexplore.exe AppVer: 6.0.2900.2180 ModName: hpswp_printenhancer.dll
ModVer: 2.15.7.0 Offset: 0000fb0d

My problem is that every time when i close a window in IE, the browser IE is closing. 
Pls help me, i will post a log of Hijackthis if it is necessary, thx a lot:4-flowers


----------



## Vulpitza (Jun 30, 2008)

I've scaned my pc with hijackthis and here is the log, if anybody can help me to resolve the hpswp_printerhancer.dll:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 02:30:40, on 01.07.2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Thomson SpeedTouch\ST330\service\st330service.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
c:\program files\common files\logitech\lvmvfm\LVPrcSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsAuxs.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\BitDefender\BitDefender Communicator\xcommsvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\BitDefender\BitDefender Update Service\livesrv.exe
C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2008\vsserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2008\bdagent.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Yahoo! Music Jukebox\ymetray.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\YAHOO!\MESSEN~1\YSERVER.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Alina\Desktop\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymj/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/ymj/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/ymj/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://home.sweetim.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = IE
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {9CB65206-89C4-402c-BA80-02D8C59F9B1D} - C:\Program Files\AskTBar\SrchAstt\1.bin\A5SRCHAS.DLL
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Print Clips - {053F9267-DC04-4294-A72C-58F732D338C0} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_framework.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: NCO 2.0 IE BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Ask Search Assistant BHO - {9CB65201-89C4-402c-BA80-02D8C59F9B1D} - C:\Program Files\AskTBar\SrchAstt\1.bin\A5SRCHAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.1.1119.1736\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Ask Toolbar BHO - {FE063DB1-4EC0-403e-8DD8-394C54984B2C} - C:\Program Files\AskTBar\bar\1.bin\ASKTBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {FE063DB9-4EC0-403e-8DD8-394C54984B2C} - C:\Program Files\AskTBar\bar\1.bin\ASKTBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: BitDefender Toolbar - {381FFDE8-2394-4f90-B10D-FC6124A40F8C} - C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2008\IEToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SkyTel] SkyTel.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YSearchProtection] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BitDefender Antiphishing Helper] "C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2008\IEShow.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDAgent] "C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2008\bdagent.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISTray] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsTray.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools] "C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033
O4 - Global Startup: ymetray.lnk = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Yahoo! Music Jukebox\ymetray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Google Updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: >>> FREE PORN GALLERIES <<< - javascript:{document.location='http://sexmaxx.com/freegalleries.htm';}
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport în Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Clipbook - {58ECB495-38F0-49cb-A538-10282ABF65E7} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {700259D7-1666-479a-93B1-3250410481E8} - C:\Program Files\HP\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{418BF0C8-25A9-436A-BF7C-709B1CB942B1}: NameServer = 193.231.100.130 193.231.100.134
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Desktop Update Service (LIVESRV) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\BitDefender\BitDefender Update Service\livesrv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: Logitech Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logitech Inc. - c:\program files\common files\logitech\lvmvfm\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Auxiliary Service (sdauxservice) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsAuxs.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Security Service (sdcoreservice) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsSvc.exe
O23 - Service: SpeedTouch 330 Manager (st330service) - THOMSON Telecom Belgium - C:\Program Files/Thomson SpeedTouch/ST330/service/st330service.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Virus Shield (VSSERV) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2008\vsserv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: BitDefender Communicator (XCOMM) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\BitDefender\BitDefender Communicator\xcommsvr.exe" /service (file missing)


----------

